# And the mod is...



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pimped Out

:banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It was an obvious choice. I just thought he didn't want to be a mod (he was a mod here before but requested to be removed)

Now, I assume you won't be abusing your powers this time around, right, Pimped Out?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, but I actually thought Spurs would become mod, he's the only Spurs SM that is some what active.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs means well, but he would not make a good mod. No offense to spurs. Give him some time and I bet he'd make a great mod.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pimped Out is back in the house!
Since you've been posting a lot in my forum, I guess I will do the same for yours.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Pimped Out is back in the house!
> Since you've been posting a lot in my forum, I guess I will do the same for yours.


 its odd, with all the time i have spent as a mod, i never became one in the rockets forum. but this is my second bout as a spurs mod.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

You abused your powers? How so?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Welcome back! Spurs and Rockets are like family. Of course, keep in mind that family don't always like each other


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Spurs means well, but he would not make a good mod. No offense to spurs. Give him some time and I bet he'd make a great mod.


I find that very offencive and my comeback is your not an SM hahahaha :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

So....... this is where Pimped Out starts fires these days. :biggrin:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why don't you become an SM, ezealen?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Shady* said:


> You abused your powers? How so?


Witchcraft



Shady* said:


> Why don't you become an SM, ezealen?


I'm only 16. I don't have a credit card. And my parents got rid of theirs in an attempt to get out of their massive debt (succeeded too)


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Witchcraft
> 
> 
> I'm only 16. I don't have a credit card. And my parents got rid of theirs in an attempt to get out of their massive debt (succeeded too)


Me too. I got someone else to pay for mine...


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Same here haha =)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I was hoping on winning koko's SM giveaway this year


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Need an assistant ?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Pimped is back yeaaaaaaaa . Dude we still gonna do Vbookie this year? NBA isnt the same without ya :biggrin:


Mods > rest 

hehe jk.













:wink:


----------

